# Bug: Audio flat when entering car in the morning...



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok I have had this happen on 3 or 4 mornings where my audio system is dramatically flat sounding when I get in the car in the morning. A reboot (takes 2 reboots for me to get LTE) fixes it every time. Basically it sounds like the music is only coming out of the front speakers and there is next to no bass. No subs, no rear speakers, etc... Anyone having this issue?

I have tried everything to see if I can jolt it back but it doesn't work. I have tried switching sources, turning nav prompts on/off, etc... It always seems to happen first thing in the morning when the car is in my garage and doesn't work when driving my kids to school. I have to reboot during the drive to get it to resolve itself.

I am on FW 2018.49.20


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

ummgood said:


> A reboot (takes 2 reboots for me to get LTE) fixes it every time.


 Kinda reminds me of Windows 95, No??

"When your car requires more reboots than your corporate computer, you might be a Tesla Owner."
( my apologies to Jeff Foxworthy )


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Karl Sun said:


> Kinda reminds me of Windows 95, No??
> 
> "When your car requires more reboots than your corporate computer, you might be a Tesla Owner."
> ( my apologies to Jeff Foxworthy )


haha that might be true! The funny thing is my car ever since I have owned it takes 2 reboots. After the first reboot LTE never works. Then after the second it comes back. I have ever tried driving for 15 minutes after the first reboot to see if it just takes longer but nope will never connect.

Oh and I love Jeff Foxworthy.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

it's getting a little long, but there is some good information being discovered and shared in this thread.  If I recall correctly from that thread, they are discovering that the front speakers and maybe tweeters get a feed from one location.  The mid-range, sub woofer and other speakers are all driven from the sub in the trunk.

From what you say it almost sounds like you aren't getting any sound from the speakers that are powered/driven by the sub. So could it be a breakdown there, the sub isn't kicking in and it takes one or two reboots for it to pickup the signal and fire the speakers? Seems odd a reboot would fix that, but if your separation of what works and doesn't work is the same as what is powered up front vs by the sub, that could be a starting point of what is going wrong.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Yeah this bug is starting to drive me nuts. I kid you not this morning I drove the kids to school and sound was broken. Then my wife and I just went to lunch. Was broken when we got into the car. So I rebooted. Then got back into the car after lunch broken again. Then drove home with it broken because my wife only tolerates me rebooting so much. Then got home and rebooted and it worked again. Rebooting it fixes it every time so it seems like a software bug to me.

It is like the sub is off and half the midrange is gone. I get some base but probably at about 1/2 the volume. The tweeters seem ok maybe? I am going to try to record the difference.

Also I noticed that my immersive sound setting was set back to the middle setting. I always set it to the highest setting but it reverts back every now and then for no reason even though I don't change it.

This also doesn't seem to be source specific as it happens when streaming or using my phone as the audio source.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

Circle of salt, some candles, ....


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

When this happens, do voice commands work? Can people you call hear you from the BT connected mic?

I've got a similar issue, but the sounds in the back are "bursts" of about 1/4 second of audio, separated by a couple of seconds. Mic is dead. Subwoofer is dead. Reboots ineffective.

Someone in another thread reported that water intrusion into the rear amplifier caused identical symptoms in his M3. 

Service appointment on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

ummgood said:


> Yeah this bug is starting to drive me nuts. I kid you not this morning I drove the kids to school and sound was broken. Then my wife and I just went to lunch. Was broken when we got into the car. So I rebooted. Then got back into the car after lunch broken again. Then drove home with it broken because my wife only tolerates me rebooting so much. Then got home and rebooted and it worked again. Rebooting it fixes it every time so it seems like a software bug to me.
> 
> It is like the sub is off and half the midrange is gone. I get some base but probably at about 1/2 the volume. The tweeters seem ok maybe? I am going to try to record the difference.
> 
> ...


This would drive me bananas! Luckily I do not have the same issues. I am 50.6...waiting on the next update because I want the auto folding side mirrors badly when I get to my driveway.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> When this happens, do voice commands work? Can people you call hear you from the BT connected mic?
> 
> I've got a similar issue, but the sounds in the back are "bursts" of about 1/4 second of audio, separated by a couple of seconds. Mic is dead. Subwoofer is dead. Reboots ineffective.
> 
> ...


Oooh that is interesting. I don't seem to have the issues you do but this concerns me. My problem is I had a bunch of water in my trunk lid when my car was at the body shop through several rain storms. I am wondering if that could have caused issues? Reboot fixes my issue every time it seems to be. I'll test some more and come back with more info.



Quicksilver said:


> This would drive me bananas! Luckily I do not have the same issues. I am 50.6...waiting on the next update because I want the auto folding side mirrors badly when I get to my driveway.


Yeah I want that too but not for my driveway but for my garage door.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I've actually seen Bluetooth phone activation do that, cause the rear speakers and subwoofer to cut out first, leaving kind of flat and tinny music just before switching over to the phone audio. Maybe yours is stuck? You can try turning off the phone to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

I am pretty sure it is dead now. I cannot get full sound back now no matter how many times I restart. I made a service center appointment with the app. A song I listen to all the time came on on the way home and there was zero bass. I thought I was imagining things for awhile. The sub appears to be working some because if I open the trunk and listen I can hear it some.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

ummgood said:


> I am pretty sure it is dead now. I cannot get full sound back now no matter how many times I restart. I made a service center appointment with the app. A song I listen to all the time came on on the way home and there was zero bass. I thought I was imagining things for awhile. The sub appears to be working some because if I open the trunk and listen I can hear it some.


Does your mic work? Voice commands and phone? And when you say no sound in back, if you move balance all the way to the back and turn the audio up, do you hear anything unusual?


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Are you doing two finger reset or power off reset? Even my dark screen issue went away after doing power off reset. They take almost the same amount of time too, so I always now just do the power off style.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> Does your mic work? Voice commands and phone? And when you say no sound in back, if you move balance all the way to the back and turn the audio up, do you hear anything unusual?


Handsfree works fine. Audio sounds tinny and lots of the frequency band is missing. For example 0 bass in John Cougar Mellancamp's Pink Houses (that I know sounded very good before). But newer songs like Delicate by Taylor Swift have some bass but probably about 1/2 as intense as prior. When moving the balance to the back I hear the song but it is very faint and muffled. I'll see if I can get a recording of it but it will be tough because of copy write stuff on videos.



TheHairyOne said:


> Are you doing two finger reset or power off reset? Even my dark screen issue went away after doing power off reset. They take almost the same amount of time too, so I always now just do the power off style.


Just two finger. I haven't tried a bigger power off. I'll try that when I leave work. Thanks for the suggestion.

Basically my behavior before was 'hey that doesn't sound quite right'. or 'is it me or is it really the sound system?' Then I would reboot at a light or something while on my way somewhere. I usually have kids complaining behind me so sometimes it is hard to get an objective idea of what is going on. Before it was very subtle and a reboot would appear to fix it. Now it is flat out broke and I can't seem to get it back to the way it was. That is when I scheduled the service visit.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I was having a no-speakers-whatsoever bug back in 48 or 49.something, but they've been fixed with 50.x as far as I can tell...surprising to see such an old firmware still floating around.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh really? I was hoping it was a bug. Anyway yes I am still on 49.20. Maybe they can push a newer version to me. I will give them a call today. It is strange that I had audio fine for awhile and then all of a sudden this week it started crapping out on me. I have had 49.20 for at least a couple weeks or more.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

ummgood said:


> Oh really? I was hoping it was a bug. Anyway yes I am still on 49.20. Maybe they can push a newer version to me. I will give them a call today. It is strange that I had audio fine for awhile and then all of a sudden this week it started crapping out on me. I have had 49.20 for at least a couple weeks or more.


Yeah, mine was 100% for 3 months then with a given update it started (what I presume was) not powering the audio amplifiers properly at startup. After an update the problem evaporated. Best of luck. Support can't explicitly push an update but the SC can. If you're near one dropping in can allow them to force the update.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Frully said:


> Yeah, mine was 100% for 3 months then with a given update it started (what I presume was) not powering the audio amplifiers properly at startup. After an update the problem evaporated. Best of luck. Support can't explicitly push an update but the SC can. If you're near one dropping in can allow them to force the update.


Thanks that sounds promising! I was starting to worry water in my trunk killed my amp somehow. I don't see any signs of water at all but it has been raining a lot and I had water in my trunk lid after picking it up from the body shop last month. So I was worried something got into my amp and it took this long for it to slowly die.

Oh and I live about 20 miles from the SC in Austin but it is through traffic and I hate going up there especially since I don't have an appointment I can't be guaranteed they'll help me. My appointment for this issue is on the 26th so if it lasts until then I'll survive.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

ummgood said:


> Thanks that sounds promising! I was starting to worry water in my trunk killed my amp somehow. I don't see any signs of water at all but it has been raining a lot and I had water in my trunk lid after picking it up from the body shop last month. So I was worried something got into my amp and it took this long for it to slowly die.
> 
> Oh and I live about 20 miles from the SC in Austin but it is through traffic and I hate going up there especially since I don't have an appointment I can't be guaranteed they'll help me. My appointment for this issue is on the 26th so if it lasts until then I'll survive.


I have a 9pm (yes, you read that right!) appointment at the Costa Mesa, CA SvC tonight. Already corresponded with the tech, who proactively contacted me for more details on the symptoms.

Hoping it's something as simple as a software push, but not optimistic it's something so easy.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> I have a 9pm (yes, you read that right!) appointment at the Costa Mesa, CA SvC tonight. Already corresponded with the tech, who proactively contacted me for more details on the symptoms.
> 
> Hoping it's something as simple as a software push, but not optimistic it's something so easy.


Awesome thanks for keeping us updated. Someone just posted a similar problem on the facebook page so it is more and more implying to me it is a software issue. I could be completely wrong though. I am going to reboot my car today before I leave work to see if it helps.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Could you perhaps dig into your trunk and reseat the connectors going to the sub and amplifier?

What we found is that the main computer powers the smaller speakers up front (and will probably power all speakers when non-premium interior is available), then digitally communicates with the amplifier in the trunk which powers not only the sub but all the larger speakers in the doors.

It sounds like it's not communicating with that amp. Maybe the amp is failing, but just maybe one of the connections is bad or some moisture got in there.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Could you perhaps dig into your trunk and reseat the connectors going to the sub and amplifier?
> 
> What we found is that the main computer powers the smaller speakers up front (and will probably power all speakers when non-premium interior is available), then digitally communicates with the amplifier in the trunk which powers not only the sub but all the larger speakers in the doors.
> 
> It sounds like it's not communicating with that amp. Maybe the amp is failing, but just maybe one of the connections is bad or some moisture got in there.


How hard is it to get to? I could try but I don't want to start ripping apart too much and then end up with a situation where I damaged more and it won't be covered.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Power off help?


----------



## Defjukie (Sep 28, 2017)

ummgood said:


> How hard is it to get to? I could try but I don't want to start ripping apart too much and then end up with a situation where I damaged more and it won't be covered.


You should be able to just pull a bit on the liner in the right side of the trunk, and be able to fit your hand in there to reseat the connectors. I've unplugged/replugged all of them, so don't worry about messing anything up.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

TheHairyOne said:


> Power off help?


Sorry I didn't come on here last night. I would have been in hot water being it was valentines day. Anyway no it didn't help. Still audio is off.



Defjukie said:


> You should be able to just pull a bit on the liner in the right side of the trunk, and be able to fit your hand in there to reseat the connectors. I've unplugged/replugged all of them, so don't worry about messing anything up.


Ok thanks! I might try tonight depending on how crazy my evening is.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

I can upload a video clip to youtube but I don't know the copy write policies. Is there a limit to how long it can be? I got a hand slap on Facebook last year because I video'd my girls dancing to a song in our living room and there was a song in the background (horrible quality) and they removed my video so now I am super gun shy. I am not trying to take someone's livelihood but I think sometimes the copy write stuff is a bit over the top.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ummgood said:


> I can upload a video clip to youtube but I don't know the copy write policies. Is there a limit to how long it can be? I got a hand slap on Facebook last year because I video'd my girls dancing to a song in our living room and there was a song in the background (horrible quality) and they removed my video so now I am super gun shy. I am not trying to take someone's livelihood but I think sometimes the copy write stuff is a bit over the top.


or just find something royalty free


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Or a podcast might skip detection.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ummgood said:


> I can upload a video clip to youtube but I don't know the copy write policies. Is there a limit to how long it can be? I got a hand slap on Facebook last year because I video'd my girls dancing to a song in our living room and there was a song in the background (horrible quality) and they removed my video so now I am super gun shy. I am not trying to take someone's livelihood but I think sometimes the copy write stuff is a bit over the top.


Maybe they removed it, but YouTube used to have some option to automatically removing copyrighted songs from your videos when it gets tagged as infringing.
I used to make use of that quite a bit.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> or just find something royalty free


Yeah I could do that. The problem is if people don't know the song then they might not realize notes are missing. It isn't like there is no bass but it is very obvious on some songs that some bass notes or mid notes are completely gone because my system isn't playing them. I am guessing that certain channels of my system are either off or completely dead because it sounds like those frequencies are missing. For some songs I think it sounds mostly fine but then another song will be completely flat. I notice this the most with 80's music because they are very bass guitar heavy and it sounds completely gone. If it is newer music they have electronic bass hits that seem to still get through. The song I took the video of is Shawn Mendes "There's nothing holding me back" which has 0 bass right now in my car. It sounds like an MTV unplugged acoustic guitar performance. I know the song doesn't have much bass to begin with but before it still would rumble in the car.

Also "Pink Houses" by Mellencamp is missing the bass line all together.

What I think I'll do is download a tone generator and see what I get. (I also want to reproduce a rattle before my car hits a year old). So I will record that so I can show the service center and we might get a before/after.



TheHairyOne said:


> Or a podcast might skip detection.


Maybe but I have no experience with making one  What I could do is make a couple videos and just put the sound on my PC as a sound file a few seconds long and do a comparison. I could put those on my google drive if someone is interested and not publicly push them out to everyone.



garsh said:


> Maybe they removed it, but YouTube used to have some option to automatically removing copyrighted songs from your videos when it gets tagged as infringing.
> I used to make use of that quite a bit.


yeah I am trying to get the audio because I want to show what is wrong with the system.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

You can have copyrighted material in youtube - just you will get struck and the author will get the ad money instead of you. Best to play royalty free stuff anyway for testing. Unfortunately need 2 phones to bluetooth while video recording a frequency gen.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Frully said:


> You can have copyrighted material in youtube - just you will get struck and the author will get the ad money instead of you. Best to play royalty free stuff anyway for testing. Unfortunately need 2 phones to bluetooth while video recording a frequency gen.


don't think that is totally accurate. Ive had youtube videos pulled for having music playing in the background - and this is on an account without any ads or other monetary hooks.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Frully said:


> Unfortunately need 2 phones to bluetooth while video recording a frequency gen.


I got stuff to record with. My daughter has a nice microphone she never uses and I could drag my laptop into the car. That would probably be best. I also have a GoPro I could use but I don't know the quality of its microphone.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ummgood said:


> yeah I am trying to get the audio because I want to show what is wrong with the system.


No, it was some fancy processing that didn't simply remove all audio. It attempted to remove _just_ the song.
The end result was usually that the song was still there, just much, much quieter than originally.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok funny thing is I washed my car this morning. I was talking to my mom on the phone so I didn't listen to the audio. I got back into the car at lunch and tried to play the song I had previously recorded when the audio was fine and now the darn thing sounds good again. The other weird thing is it reset the audio immersion setting back to the middle setting and I had put it on the high setting. I put it back on the high setting. Anyway that was a failed attempt but I will try it again. I am assuming it will die.

This is either telling me it is software related (like before), connection issue, or something is dying and works intermittently. I'll work on it some more. I feel like I am slowly going insane (I probably was slightly already). My teen definitely noticed the sound difference plus I feel like it hurts my ears now more because it is out of balance. Who knows???


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

ummgood said:


> This is either telling me it is software related (like before), connection issue, or something is dying and works intermittently. I'll work on it some more. I feel like I am slowly going insane (I probably was slightly already). My teen definitely noticed the sound difference plus I feel like it hurts my ears now more because it is out of balance. Who knows???


Literally how it worked for me, would fail on startup, would intermittently fail after a 2scroll restart, but if I parked, did an errand, and got back in it would often work properly the 2nd time; only to fail again later.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> don't think that is totally accurate. Ive had youtube videos pulled for having music playing in the background - and this is on an account without any ads or other monetary hooks.


Fair, without getting too into a derail - from my youtube content (former partner and hundreds of videos) when I got a copyright strike the options were 'remove audio, attribute audio (giving up monetary), or challenge claim'...


----------



## Defjukie (Sep 28, 2017)

Sounds like either a faulty rear amp, or loose / faulty connections to that same amp. My money would be on the former, and simply rebooting it allows it to play until it glitches out again (also could be some sort of overheat protection kicking in, again due to a manufacturing defect).


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

So if you get Sentry mode before you get in to service for a review and fix, maybe you can set off Sentry mode to see how loud it plays.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

POD casts are an option in the streaming audio menus, no need to make one... you could play big buck bunny on your phone and connect via blue tooth for its audio thats a license free movie. Ive watched it 100k times since we use it as a test video at work.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

TheHairyOne said:


> POD casts are an option in the streaming audio menus, no need to make one... you could play big buck bunny on your phone and connect via blue tooth for its audio thats a license free movie. Ive watched it 100k times since we use it as a test video at work.


Go Big Buck. And you do need to watch til the last second. Yes - I watched it all.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Ok, while it appeared to be hardware, the Service Center updated to 2019.4.2 and that resolved it. 

Only 6 days in the shop for that. 🤯


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> Ok, while it appeared to be hardware, the Service Center updated to 2019.4.2 and that resolved it.
> 
> Only 6 days in the shop for that. 🤯


Wow 6 days for a software update? Also it is strange they didn't push you to 2019.5.X. I am secretly hoping it is just a software update issue and I get the latest version but we shall see. I am ready to have my awesome sound back. My appointment is Tuesday.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

ummgood said:


> Wow 6 days for a software update? Also it is strange they didn't push you to 2019.5.X. I am secretly hoping it is just a software update issue and I get the latest version but we shall see. I am ready to have my awesome sound back. My appointment is Tuesday.


I think there are problems in 5.x that they are not deploying it en mass yet.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> I think there are problems in 5.x that they are not deploying it en mass yet.


I figured I just hadn't heard of 2019.4 so that was a surprise. I think it is weird that I have had 49.20 for quite awhile and this didn't show up until later and it seems like it is permanent because a reboot doesn't resolve it. If it really is software it makes me wonder what caused it.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Car is at the service center. Tech acknowledged the rear audio doesn't sound good and the subwoofer isn't apparent from the front seats. It is moving slightly from inspection in the trunk but you really can't hear it when you have the trunk open.


----------



## ncsmith4 (May 5, 2018)

Ive actually NOT had this problem UNTIL 2019.5.4, when I get back in the car to drive, the audio seems very “flat” like only the front speakers are working. When I do the two button reset, the music comes back to being the full sound.

Anyone else? So, 2019.5.4 doesn’t fix it. It broke it for me.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

ncsmith4 said:


> Ive actually NOT had this problem UNTIL 2019.5.4, when I get back in the car to drive, the audio seems very "flat" like only the front speakers are working. When I do the two button reset, the music comes back to being the full sound.
> 
> Anyone else? So, 2019.5.4 doesn't fix it. It broke it for me.


That's depressing. I was hoping a newer version would fix mine.

Anyway I got my car back from Tesla Service. They tested my amp and speakers and said they were 'within specifications'. In addition they said there was no way to update the software on my car beyond what it already has (2018.49.20) They did push the same version to me again and I installed it at work so I haven't gone back to the car to try it out. I even mentioned specifically if I could get 2019.4 or 5 to see if it solved the issue but they said my VIN wasn't able to be updated to those versions yet because if Tesla mothership hasn't approved it for a VIN there is no way they can get it on there. I did have the hope that a software update would solve it so I figured I would just have to wait it out. @ncsmith4 comment made me slightly disappointed. So overall a disappointing outcome.

Another note is I had a brand new (1k mile) Model S 100D as a loaner and the audio in that car sounded flat too. I checked the window sticker and it had premium audio. I just don't remember any Tesla having that little bass. So I think there is a bigger software issue effecting multiple cars not just the Model 3's.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

ummgood said:


> That's depressing. I was hoping a newer version would fix mine.
> 
> Anyway I got my car back from Tesla Service. They tested my amp and speakers and said they were 'within specifications'. In addition they said there was no way to update the software on my car beyond what it already has (2018.49.20) They did push the same version to me again and I installed it at work so I haven't gone back to the car to try it out. I even mentioned specifically if I could get 2019.4 or 5 to see if it solved the issue but they said my VIN wasn't able to be updated to those versions yet because if Tesla mothership hasn't approved it for a VIN there is no way they can get it on there. I did have the hope that a software update would solve it so I figured I would just have to wait it out. @ncsmith4 comment made me slightly disappointed. So overall a disappointing outcome.
> 
> Another note is I had a brand new (1k mile) Model S 100D as a loaner and the audio in that car sounded flat too. I checked the window sticker and it had premium audio. I just don't remember any Tesla having that little bass. So I think there is a bigger software issue effecting multiple cars not just the Model 3's.


Well since it seems 5.4 has come to a screeching halt, it may be because they've found more bugs and realized it didn't fix some things (like your stereo) they thought it had fixed. Hopeful they do get it bug free and update in the next release and we all get it soon.

Quite a few cars ended up with 5.4 and them telling you it wasn't approved for your VIN, likely means it isn't approved for any further VIN. Sorry to hear (no pun intended) you still have the problem, but hoping for some new SW soon that will fix the issue.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok now I figured it out! It's SLACKER. I started using my phone (we have an apple music subscription) and now it sounds great. I think when the service center tested my car they used a bluetooth connection to test the audio response and said it was fine. I had an epiphany and realized that if it passed with them doing that (I knew they did it because my car was set to bluetooth audio when I picked it up) then I should try my phone. I never use my phone because I hate getting it out of my pocket to select the music.

Anyway all is good for now I'll try slacker in the future to see if they have fixed it.


----------



## oripaamoni (Jan 25, 2018)

ummgood said:


> Ok now I figured it out! It's SLACKER. I started using my phone (we have an apple music subscription) and now it sounds great. I think when the service center tested my car they used a bluetooth connection to test the audio response and said it was fine. I had an epiphany and realized that if it passed with them doing that (I knew they did it because my car was set to bluetooth audio when I picked it up) then I should try my phone. I never use my phone because I hate getting it out of my pocket to select the music.
> 
> Anyway all is good for now I'll try slacker in the future to see if they have fixed it.


Glad you figured out how to reproduce, I am on 2019.5.4 and have this same bug, ran into it a few days ago for the first time, didnt know what triggered it at the time.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

oripaamoni said:


> Glad you figured out how to reproduce, I am on 2019.5.4 and have this same bug, ran into it a few days ago for the first time, didnt know what triggered it at the time.


The weird thing is after listening to my phone for awhile my teen put it back on slacker and it sounds ok for now. I remember on my wife's old van the XM would sound crappy unless you switched to CD and then back. We got to the point where every time we started the car we would switch to CD and back to XM and it would make the audio sound much better. Funny I am now doing that on my Tesla.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ummgood said:


> The weird thing is after listening to my phone for awhile my teen put it back on slacker and it sounds ok for now. I remember on my wife's old van the XM would sound crappy unless you switched to CD and then back. We got to the point where every time we started the car we would switch to CD and back to XM and it would make the audio sound much better. Funny I am now doing that on my Tesla.


So now the question is - why does slacker sound bad for you?

After reading your posts, I tried comparing some songs that I'm familiar with. I switched between streaming from my phone and listening to them on slacker. I really couldn't tell any difference.

Do you happen to be in an area with poor LTE reception? Maybe Slacker is lowering the bitrate for your streaming due to a poor connection at some point, and it's not automatically bumping it back up when the connection gets better?


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

garsh said:


> So now the question is - why does slacker sound bad for you?
> 
> After reading your posts, I tried comparing some songs that I'm familiar with. I switched between streaming from my phone and listening to them on slacker. I really couldn't tell any difference.
> 
> Do you happen to be in an area with poor LTE reception? Maybe Slacker is lowering the bitrate for your streaming due to a poor connection at some point, and it's not automatically bumping it back up when the connection gets better?


No I have really good LTE here (not as good as my verizon service though) and the even stranger thing is after listening to my phone for a day or so and trying slacker again it appears to sound better now. I have no clue how this is happening. I can definitely tell now when it is working because I can now hear fill from the rear of the car which was non existent before. There are also times I can hear the sub filling in the bass when it all sounded like it was coming from the two front doors before. Now I am not 100% confident that something didn't happen at the service center. I know before I took it in it sounded off all the time. Even the service center tech said he could tell when listening to my slacker station in the service center. Then they put a note on my account that everything was fine and they pushed the latest software to my car. Turns out the latest software was the software I already had but the car showed the update and went through the install process again. I am wondering if that changed something or cleared out some state settings or something that resolved the issue.

I do know when I got the car back the car was on the phone input so they must have used a phone to test the system and that appeared to pass whatever tests they were doing. I didn't want to take my phone out of my pocket so I switched it back to slacker and it sounded bad still. Then I got to work and it installed the update waiting on my car. Then after work I had it on slacker for a bit then switched back to my phone and at that point is when I thought it sounded OK. After that it has pretty much sounded pretty good even with slacker. I haven't had it on slacker for more than a few songs though so I am wondering if I left it on there for awhile if it would regress back to the previous mode where it sounds bad. Who knows.... I also swear one time it probably didn't sound good and I got a proximity tone and then it sounded better. At this point I feel like I am grasping at straws so to speak.

Anyway I think it is a software bug similar to what my wife's old van had. Cars have EQ settings and they change them out when the car does different functions like playing a tone or receiving a phone call. If the software doesn't restore the EQ settings for music after one of those events the sound can sound crappy. That is what my wife's old car did and the solution was switching her car to CD and back to whatever source you were listening to and it would fix itself.

Just as a side note I work on automotive sound/tuners for a living so I probably am bugged by this more than most and I tend to hear stuff in the audio that most wouldn't pick up on. I annoy my wife to no end when she is in the car when I say things like "dang did you hear that multipath distortion? Where do you think the signals bounced off from?"


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ummgood said:


> I haven't had it on slacker for more than a few songs though so I am wondering if I left it on there for awhile if it would regress back to the previous mode where it sounds bad.


I listen to slacker almost exclusively. I've never noticed any issues with the sound quality.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

garsh said:


> I listen to slacker almost exclusively. I've never noticed any issues with the sound quality.


That's interesting. Here is an update:

My car just got 2019.5.15 last night. I think the sound is better but I could be just over evaluating things at this point. If I turn my head sideways I can hear audio in the back which I couldn't hear before the service center visit. Also I think their push probably did do something after living with my car a week or so after. Anyway I am a happy camper.

I am also wondering if certain music has had the processing change? Or if they changed an EQ setting that effected older music over slacker? I am just stabbing in the dark here. For example 80's music has less bass than before but modern music still has a lot of punch.


----------



## NJTesla3 (Apr 17, 2018)

I’m experiencing a similar issue with audio from my iPhone/Apple Music. I noticed a big improvement after disabling “sound check” in the iOS music settings menu. Not sure if the “punch” is back to the way it was originally, but definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

NJTesla3 said:


> I'm experiencing a similar issue with audio from my iPhone/Apple Music. I noticed a big improvement after disabling "sound check" in the iOS music settings menu. Not sure if the "punch" is back to the way it was originally, but definitely a step in the right direction.


Yeah I had that turned off on my phone. My issue was with slacker and it seems to be with mainly the 80's type music my daughter likes. There were other issues even with current music before but now everything is back to normal. I am not sure if it fully happened on 49.20 reinstall because sometimes I thought it was still flat or if it fully was fixed in 2019.5.15


----------



## Wayne93117 (Feb 18, 2019)

Well this just happened to me for the first time this morning. Totally flat, front speakers with a tiny bit out of the back. No mids, no sub. This was across all audio sources (was on Slacker when I first turned on). Car was updated to 2019.5.15 yesterday as well. I did a steering wheel reset and it corrected itself. Very curious to see what happens when I leave work this evening.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Wayne93117 said:


> Well this just happened to me for the first time this morning. Totally flat, front speakers with a tiny bit out of the back. No mids, no sub. This was across all audio sources (was on Slacker when I first turned on). Car was updated to 2019.5.15 yesterday as well. I did a steering wheel reset and it corrected itself. Very curious to see what happens when I leave work this evening.


If you get the symptom again, can you please try using voice commands to see if they work (or a phone call to see if the party on the other end can hear you)?


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

ummgood said:


> the 80's type music my daughter likes


I'm sure it won't be long before PBS creates a fundraiser series of The 1980s (My Music) for oldsters like me. Something for your kid to look forward to...every 6-8 weeks....forever.....


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Dr. J said:


> I'm sure it won't be long before PBS creates a fundraiser series of The 1980s (My Music) for oldsters like me. Something for your kid to look forward to...every 6-8 weeks....forever.....


haha the only thing is she won't know about PBS because we don't watch traditional TV anymore.


----------



## zztops (Jan 7, 2019)

This has started happening to me since installing 2019.5.15

It happens every time I end a Bluetooth phone call and I hit the end call button on the screen. It immediately goes to playing music flat. If I'm not the one to initiate ending the call it doesnt go flat. Definitely a bug and I think it is connected to how the car processes resume functions after sleep/wakeup/pause/phone calls.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

zztops said:


> This has started happening to me since installing 2019.5.15
> 
> It happens every time I end a Bluetooth phone call and I hit the end call button on the screen. It immediately goes to playing music flat. If I'm not the one to initiate ending the call it doesnt go flat. Definitely a bug and I think it is connected to how the car processes resume functions after sleep/wakeup/pause/phone calls.


I think you might be onto something. I am guessing that other beeps/tones due to nav or something else could cause it too. I am wondering if maybe me using Nav with it muted might be causing it sometimes. I usually use nav for every drive (including home) so maybe that is part of it?


----------



## zztops (Jan 7, 2019)

ummgood said:


> I think you might be onto something. I am guessing that other beeps/tones due to nav or something else could cause it too. I am wondering if maybe me using Nav with it muted might be causing it sometimes. I usually use nav for every drive (including home) so maybe that is part of it?


ANOTHER data point...

You ARE CORRECT. Just took a coworker out for a test drive... blind spot chime worked for the first time while the parking spot chime is muted in the settings. Right after it chimed it went flat. Coworker thought they broke my car haha reassured them it was normal


----------



## dani190 (Jun 30, 2018)

zztops said:


> This has started happening to me since installing 2019.5.15
> 
> It happens every time I end a Bluetooth phone call and I hit the end call button on the screen. It immediately goes to playing music flat. If I'm not the one to initiate ending the call it doesnt go flat. Definitely a bug and I think it is connected to how the car processes resume functions after sleep/wakeup/pause/phone calls.


----------



## dani190 (Jun 30, 2018)

I am having this since 2019.5.15 also. Ending a bluetooth call will cause my music to go flat and after a touchscreen reboot it will be fixed.


----------



## Maximus831 (Mar 8, 2019)

I also have this problem after the 2019.5.15 update. I am unsure what sets it off but I had to reset the car 3x yesterday.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Glad I remembered this old thread. Started happening to me this morning. It's been almost a week since I installed 5.15 and yet today the music went flat after Waze interrupted it playing with a traffic announcement. Forgot to send a bug report before rebooting. Happened two more times while driving. 

What's weird is that Waze often interrupts my music, and I never noticed it before even after getting on 5.15. Perhaps I just listen to too many podcasts. 

In any event, it kinda sucks balls, TBH. I forgot to submit a bug report. Will do so.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

I got flat audio with 2018.5.15 on way home last week after switching between USB streaming and pod cast sources. Two finger reset made it go away.


----------



## substance12 (Dec 14, 2018)

i'm on 2018.5.15 and I also have this flat music issue. happened 2x so far. first time it came back when i returned to the car after it went to sleep.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

This continues to be a bad bug for me. Had to reboot multiple times in the trip
I just took. Music seems to come from front only. Setting the fader to rear reveals very muddy and muffled sound. This really sucks as Waze alerts trigger the Bluetooth and cause this often. I may have to turn Waze off the Bluetooth.


----------



## BullCut (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello!
This morning when I take my model 3 i the sound system produce a poor sound with clic clac in the rear speakers no more subwoofer only the tweeters work fine. It’s the first time that it happen.
Soft and hard reboot doesn’t work.
After calling Tesla and trying a lot of things that doesn’t anymore, they asked me to go to a Tesla center on monday.

I can’t pass a weekend like this.

So, I’ve found a solution that work.

Go to your trunk, on the right side you have the amplifier and the subwoofer, lift the protection of the trunk a little to pass your hand and unplug the connector on the amplifier, normally you’ll hear a little clac after few seconds, after this you reconnect the connector.
And it work!

I hope it will help you.

Enjoy your weekend.

Julien


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

BullCut said:


> Hello!
> This morning when I take my model 3 i the sound system produce a poor sound with clic clac in the rear speakers no more subwoofer only the tweeters work fine. It's the first time that it happen.
> Soft and hard reboot doesn't work.
> After calling Tesla and trying a lot of things that doesn't anymore, they asked me to go to a Tesla center on monday.
> ...


Julien (or others that have had this issue)
which of the three connectors on the amp? white, black or grey? igured I'd ask before I try each of them 









because right now my rear speakers sound like this:


----------



## BullCut (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello Melinda! Soory for my late reply.
It was the same sound for me, it's the grey one.
I hope it's note too late.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

BullCut said:


> Hello Melinda! Soory for my late reply.
> It was the same sound for me, it's the grey one.
> I hope it's note too late.


actually for mine, it returned to normal later that day - but good to know if it returns. Merci!


----------



## Neutrons (Jan 19, 2019)

ummgood said:


> Awesome thanks for keeping us updated. Someone just posted a similar problem on the facebook page so it is more and more implying to me it is a software issue. I could be completely wrong though. I am going to reboot my car today before I leave work to see if it helps.


What I found is that the software signal audio to the sub is what failed. A two roller ball reset brought it right back.


----------

